# True Detective - New HBO show



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

> The lives of two detectives, Rust Cohle and Martin Hart, become entangled during a 17-year hunt for a serial killer in Louisiana.


Starring Matthew McConaughey and Woody Harrelson

Series premiere was Sunday night. Anyone else catch it? I thought it was an excellent opener!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Missed it - and the trailer for S4 for GoT. How was Woody's acting? He was probably the reason it was not higher up on my radar...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Woody is good. McConaughey is excellent!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Both Woody & McConaughey are excellent. This should be a great series


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

My wife and I liked the pilot a lot. It's nice and dark. I already can't wait for the next episode. I like that each season will feature a new story with new actors and actresses.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

They're really delving into those detective's lives. Especially McConaughey's character. It seems obvious that they consider him a suspect. 

I hope it picks up speed in the end cause it's moving a bit slow for me right now.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Yuppers -I 'm enjoying it and I find myself saying WOODY"s the ONE -no no no MATTHEWs the ONE...no no no ...what is going to happen!? The MAIN reason I'm recording and looking forward to this is that it's finite - it's not going to be an on-going series so no worries that we won't have an ending (Carnivale anyone?)


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Well it is an on-going series from what I understood. It'll just have a new cast and locale each season. But I do get what you say when you call it finite. There will be no season ending cliff hangers.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

This is a great series so far. I really enjoy the characters and have had to catch both episodes on On Demand, which I prefer since following the episode the writers/directors talk about what is happening with the characters and what they have done to create them. Quite a bit of character building right now, but I can see the wheels getting ready to fall off in an episode or two.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Just found this thread and am hoping that everyone is still watching it. I just have to say that I love everything about this show, McConaughey is excellent and that 6 minute long single take tracking shot at the end of episode 4 just blew me away.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm still watching it. My wife is no longer interested because of all the infidelity on Woody's characters part.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Been watching since I first heard it was going to air. Different but still like watching. I have so many series I am trying to keep up with right now.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Here's a link about The Yellow King stuff for those who don't know about it:
http://io9.com/the-one-literary-reference-you-must-know-to-appreciate-1523076497

I liked the show before but I was blown away when they first dropped the Yellow King references. I read that book a few years ago when I was on a Lovecraftian binge. This show has a lot of deliberate hidden references and things in the background.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Interesting thanks for the link. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

After watching the last episode, it makes me wonder how they're going to tie everything up in the last episode. I'm thinking it may end up being a two hour episode or they mat have to go beyond 8 episodes.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I am still catching up on episodes. have about 40 TV series I am watching from all over the world and I dont always have time for them all. Then Game of Thrones comes out, Rectify, Orange is the New Black, ect ect.

I hope its a 2 hour special. I hate when they cant even end at least some of the issues in a series.


----------



## jtl (Sep 19, 2013)

Great series.......certainly worth watching. Last episode is Sunday night.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Excellent series finale last night. True Detective crashed HBO Go last night so many people have yet to see it. This season will be hard to top but I've got total faith that HBO will assemble another stellar cast.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

mechman said:


> I'm still watching it. My wife is no longer interested because of all the infidelity on Woody's characters part.


My wife is the same way.

I have heard that each season will focus on a new city, all new cast, new detectives, ect. Is this true?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow thats kind of sad but very "Game of Thrones," so I still like the concept. Keeps things new and fresh. BUT I haven't a clue about that yet.


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

Great final last nite. Acting was top notch, especially Matt.

Read an interview recently with the series creator and this was pretty much his first series. Pretty hard to top but we shall see. He confirmed that each season will be a new plot and cast. Didn't really expect Woody and Matt to commit to anything long term anyway.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Now that's how you end a season. No baloney and gimmicks to keep people watching into the next season. Just a solid story and solid acting. It was actually creepy at times.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

dougc said:


> My wife is the same way.
> 
> I have heard that each season will focus on a new city, all new cast, new detectives, ect. Is this true?


That is what I've heard Doug. I still haven't watched the finale yet. But I'm itching to get to it!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

The entire time I was watching the finale all I could think is how are they ever going to top this?! I hope they do and I look forward to finding out. 
Solid show and excellent end to the season. I look forward re-watching the entire season over again.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Phenomenal ending! Can't wait to hear who's going to be starring in it next season.


----------

